# Picking A New Trailer



## cbmoore (Mar 22, 2017)

I have searched up and down for a used trailer to fit a 16ft jon boat.
I have started to look for new ones and they can get pretty pricey. I came across the mccain at academy for 599, does anyone have any experience with this trailer. or is there better options for the money?


----------



## Darryle (Mar 22, 2017)

Yep, I modified it for my boat, overall a solid little trailer. It is easy to modify if you decide to later down the road. 

You can also copy the design, it's simple and build your own. 

Pics of how I modified it:


----------



## skipper123 (Apr 11, 2017)

Make sure you take your tool kit and tighten up all the nuts and bolts at the store, the kids assemble them out of a box and mine was hand tight, it fell apart on the way home and the lights were dragging by the wires.


----------

